# My Story



## McSteamy (May 13, 2015)

I'm not sure why I haven't joined here forums before. It's great to see I'm not alone and to read about how others are managing.

Well, I'm 32. I've had ibs-a for probably 8-10 years now. Not fun and it's gotten increasingly worse over time. Lately the incomplete feeling and tons of bloating and gas has ruined me. I've been lucky enough to spend a lot of time recently at e GI motility department at Cedars Sinai, much to the chagrin of my employer. I e done biofeedback, breath tests, xifaxan, Resolor, the whole deal. So far, no improvement.

I also had a fissure and fistula surgery a couple years ago. That's a whole other department I need to still deal with 

Unfortunately I generally fast until I get home from work and then I eat. Not good. I believe I've developed a fear of eating. It's difficult in social situations and when going out with my girlfriend. She knows something is wrong with me but not the extent of it, yet.

Anyhow, I look forward to reading more and finding tips and tricks and just feeling better about his and not being alone.

Additionally, I need to ask how kosher is is to sell unused meds? I paid $300 for Resolor and my doc took me off it because for whatever reason I didn't tolerate it. I just need to recoup some of that dough to pay down some doctor bills.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi McSteamy and welcome to the board.

so sorry for all your problems. dealing with chronic constipation is miserable. Cedars Sinai is an excellent medical center. sounds like thye've been very thorough.

yes, do read the board. there is a lot of good information here on dealing with chronic constipation. and no, you are certainly not alone in this. there are a lot of us here on the board with constipation problems.

sorry resolor didn't work for you and oh yes--it is very expensive. i answered your question about selling meds on another of your threads, but, yes. it is illegal for people to buy or sell prescription meds among themselves. and of course we cannot use this board for that purpose either. i know that wasn't your intention but thought i'd better mention this for others who might be reading this thread.

good luck with everything. take care.


----------



## McSteamy (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for the clarification and warm welcome, Annie.


----------

